# does suddenly started fighting / biting? HELP



## adele108 (Apr 13, 2009)

ok ive had two does together in the same cage or at least 4/5 months, they have always been friendly and seem to get on well. 
there is Matilda the quieter smaller more docile doe and Gio the larger more dominante doe. some times they squeek and run around their cage at night - this has always seemed playful in the past. but last week they where making a huge noise running around and squeeking loads, i thought maybe gio was bulling matilda so i went to investigate..... but as i lifted the lid of the cage i saw matilda chasing gio and now gio has red marks that look like nip / bite marks all up her tail. no marks on her body and the "wounds" are not deep - they look similar to a cut or graze

i am unsure if they are defo bite marks or if its a type of rash or infection - but only gio has it and only on her tail . . . . and they do seem to be "fighting"

i changed their bedding from sawdust to straw just over a week ago so i dont know if thats anything to do with it

also Gio now squeeks and makes noises alot more often and seems slightly agitated - she also squeeks when i hold her but she soon calms down - she has never been very vocal before

i dont know what to do please advice me
ill add pictures of gios tail soon


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You ought to separate them. Does sometimes just go bonkers, and it's hard to say why. Could be hormones or some inherited tendency to this kind of mischief. It's something akin to barbering or whisker nibbling and it's hard to stop it any other way.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I have had this and as moustress says it is akin to barbering.I thought some sort of parasite was the cause initially and treated accordingly,then I treated for fungus.Over the years it happened a few times and the penny dropped,another mouse was the cause.Once one has developed this trait it does seem to be a permanent habit.


----------

